# family trip to spain and portugal



## bod75 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi - apologies if this is a subject that has been covered many times before. 
We are new to motorhoming and have just bought a k reg Hymer. Being teachers, we have 6 weeks to play with in the summer and are planning to drive down to the Algarve where we will stay for a week with my inlaws who have rented a villa there.
Have booked the ferry crossing to Caen. The only plan so far is to drive down west coast of France, crossing into Spain at Irun (we dont really want to spend any time in France as we know it pretty well). We have 10 days to get to the Algarve. 
Can anyone suggest a good route and any campsites on the way with swimming pools as we have a 10 year old who will need something to look forward to at the end of each long driving day? Was thinking of spending a few days on the northern coast of spain and a few in north western Portugal, although I have no idea how long the journey should take!
Any tips gratefully received!
Thanks
berni.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't help much but I can give your post a bump.

We have been in the places you mention but we don't use camp sites, so no help there. 

We don't plan routes either. We just amble around, usually looking for remote places, forests, lakes, mountain villages etc. where ever the fancy takes us, although avoiding very minor roads as best we can, and eventually arriving where we want to be. You could consider doing that, you do have time, Alan

Edit: If you look in Spain and Portugal camping there will be plenty of information, likewise the camp site data base.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
The route across Northern Spain is fairly straightforward and far cooler in Summer than the interior, the Spanish know this and most sites will be full in August, quieter in July, but bear in mind that they will pack you in, its not like some of the French sites and noise can be an issue in August ! I reckon you should allow at least 5 nights from Irun to La Coruna if you are heading that way. There are good spots to stay along this coast, but it might be good to book at least one site in advance.Llanes and Ribadesella are nice places, also try Poo just west of Llanes (child will love the name), we found a pleasant site west of Ribadesella near La Vega, it'll be signposted of the road. All this section of Asturias has got really good beaches, ideal for kids. We found a map of the area published by Editorial Alpina really helpful, its similar to our OS maps. We've manged to do llanes to La Coruna in a day but that was with a car. We are doing exactly the same as you this Summer, but will go no further than Galicia, and as Independent School teachers we've got 8 weeks! Have a good time, I think you'll find this stretch of coastline lovely, we certainly did and its certainly not packed with the lager and sombrero crowd.


----------



## bod75 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for all that. I think to save time, we have now decided to spend a few days somewhere between San Sebastian and Bilbao (can you suggest anywhere?) in order to recover from the drive through France and then to drive across the interior and stop for a few more days on the Portuguese border somewhere west of Salamanca, maybe on the Douro. And then down to spend a week on the Algarve with brother in law and family.
I know its going to be hot and am a bit worried about the nights, as this will be our first time sleeping in a campervan - we are usually under canvas or somewhere air conditioned!
I know what you mean about Spanish campsites; we camped in Noja a few years ago - it was noisy mayhem! Kids loved it though.


----------

